# Logitech G602 - Standby-Modus?



## Rennrakete (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

heute ist die Logitech G602 angekommen. Es handelt sich ja um die Gaming Wireless Maus. Da dies meine erste Funkmaus ist, ist mir natürlich auch etwas aufgefallen, wo ich einfach mal nachfragen wollte, ob dies ein Bug oder ein Feature ist. Und zwar, wenn ich die Maus nach einer Weile wieder benutze, sieht man, dass der Cursor für einen kleinen Moment nicht reagiert, so als wenn die Maus in den Schlafmodus versetzt wurde und dann aber wieder aufwacht. Hat jemand von euch die G602 und kann das Geschilderte bestätigen?


----------



## Slanzi (6. Mai 2014)

Ich habe die G602 und kann das geschilderte nicht bestätigen.

Benutzt du die Maus im Gaming-Mode oder Ausdauer-Mode? Den Modus kannst du über den Schalter überm Mausrad wählen, leuchtet es blau -> Gaming, leuchtet es Grün -> Ausdauer.
Ist der einzige Grund den ich mir erklären kann...


----------



## Rennrakete (6. Mai 2014)

Tritt sowohl im Ausdauer- als auch im Gaming-Modus auf. Dann lasse ich mir von Amazon mal einen Ersatz zusenden. Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Abductee (6. Mai 2014)

Das ist ganz normal, hat meine G602 auch.
Das gehört meiner Meinung nach zum Energiesparmodus.
Wenn ich die Maus länger nicht benütze reagiert die Maus auf kleine Mausbewegungen gar nicht, erst wenn ich die Maus 2-3cm bewege wacht sie auf.


----------



## Fox2010 (27. Mai 2014)

Nutze mal den thread hier hab das selbe Problem
Maus ist heute gekommen von Amazon sobald ich sie schnell bewege ruckelt und hängt manschmal der zeiger. Egal ob Ausdauer oder der andere Modus, zudem hab ich beobachtet das wenn ich die Software aufhabe von Logitech und ich die Maus kreisend mal zum testen schnell links und rechts bewege und sie hängt kommt in der Software das Schlafsymbol obwoh ich die Maus durchgehend nutze.

Was ich damit sagen will ist das die Maus in einer Bewegung beim Surfen oder was auch immer sich kurz in den schlafmodus schaltet und durch das aufwachen und schlafen es dauernd zu hängern und rucklern kommt.

Nun was tun zurück senden ist das normal dweil damit leben geht mal garnicht wie soll man so spielen? Oder ist das Teil Defekt oder wird es durch das vorhandene Wlan gestört? 

Ich dachte erst es liegt am alten Mauspad also das neue ausgepakt ist das selbe dann dachte ich hmm da es Stoff ist kommt die maus vielleicht damit nicht klar also ein Blatt Papier als unterlage genommen und genau das selbe.

Und das bei einer so teuren Maus, hab die alte die grade mal 5Wochen alt ist für ein Apfel und ein Ei verkauft da sie zu klein war, diese hier ist absolut perfekt aber die Hänger gehen mal garnicht.


----------



## Abductee (27. Mai 2014)

Zurückschicken, kaputt.

Ich hab meine G602 angesteckt, meine gewünschte DPI-Stufe abgespeichert und seit dem läuft sie ohne Probleme.
Die Aufwachsekunde ist kein Problem, sondern ein Teil der Energiesparfunktion.
Dein Problem hat nichts mit der Aufwachsekunde zu tun und darf so nicht sein.


----------



## Fox2010 (27. Mai 2014)

Ok kannst du mal testen wenn die Maus im internen speicher ist und du die DPi hoch oder runterstellst ob sie da 2 sekunden verzögert reagiert das siehst du in der Software, sobald ich auf den PC Speicher stell reagiert die DPI Taste instand also sehr schnell im Internen Speicher lahmt die total. 
Werd ich wohl bei Amazon anrufen müssen so ein mist hab grad die alte Verkauft xD.

Ist es eigentlich normal das der Laser unten nicht rot leuchtet bei der Maus?

Sehr Ärgerlich ich hoff das die 2the nicht auch so zickt, dachte vielleicht liegt das an der Software oder Wlan das im Haus ist.

Meine Reagiert echt übel wie als hätt ich übele Lags im Windows und hab den PC grad 1 Meter daneben stehen.

Vielen dank für die schnelle Anwort, überlege ob ich diese nochmal Kauf oder was anderes.


----------



## Abductee (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hab die Logitech Software gar nicht installiert, hab den Müll auf einen anderen Rechner installiert, mein einziges Profil mit den gewünschten DPI abgespeichert und dann bei meinem Rechner angesteckt.
Das du die LED nicht siehst ist normal, halt mal deine Handykamera zu der Linse, dann siehst du das sie leuchtet. (Infrarot)
Das Verlängerungskabel mit dem USB-Dongle hast du aber schon am Schreibtisch plaziert?
Das der Dongle auf der Rückseite vom Tower unter dem Schreibtisch stehend funktioniert, ist ein Märchen.
Das hat bisher bei keiner meiner Funkmäuse funktioniert. Dongle mit Verlängerung auf dem Schreibtisch und funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Fox2010 (27. Mai 2014)

Oh nein hab den kleinen direkt in den PC gesteckt.

Echt liegt das daran obwohl der PC links daneben steht das ist doch maximal 1 meter der steht nicht im schrank sondern an der wand der Rechner.

Sollte ich also nun mal das Kabel anklemmen und den Dongle an den schreibtisch legen?? Sollte das nicht auch so funktionieren hab doch extra eine ohne Kabel gekauft das ich den Salat am PC hinten spare


----------



## Abductee (27. Mai 2014)

Du kannst den Dongle auch hinter den Bildschirm hängen, oder wie ich neben dem Fuß vom Bildschirm.
Alles besser als hinter einem geschirmten Metallkasten der einen Meter wegsteht.


----------



## Fox2010 (27. Mai 2014)

Achso ok ich wusste nicht das man das Kabel brauch also eben ist mir die  Software 2 mal abgeschmiert einfach so da die Maus sich tausendmal ab  und anschaltet, denkst du das hängt wirklich daran das der Dongle nicht  auf dem Tisch liegt hab mal ein Pic gemacht die entfernung ist doch  eigentlich gering laut angabe soll die Maus bis zu 3 Meter gehen.

Werde das gleich mal testen


*Edit: Ok hab das Ding hinten auf den Monitor gelegt und bisher sind die Lags weg, die Maus geht wirklich wie eine 1 nun gibts ja garnicht* 
Hätte die Maus fast Maus umsonst reklamiert, da ist wohl doch nix mit 3 Meter 
*Vielen dank für den Tip, kann ich heute abend endlich mal Watchdogs anspielen, hab schon den halben Mittag mit Fehlersuche verbacht nur auf das Kabel bin ich nicht gekommen, dachte ist nur unnötige Beilage .

*Edit:2 
Hab grade das in einem test gefunden also der Empfänger muss bei der maus auf den Tisch sonst kommt es zu den Problemen die ich hatte, hattest absolut recht das es sonst nicht geht. 





> Trotz Funkverbindung haben wir keinerlei Verzögerung feststellen können,  die G602 fühlt sich genau so exakt beim Umsetzen schneller Manöver an,  wie etwa die kabelgebundene  Logitech G500s . Voraussetzung dafür ist allerdings, dass der USB-Empfänger  sich möglichst nah an der Maus befindet und keine Hindernisse dazwischen  liegen. Als wir ihn den Empfänger probeweise am Front-USB-Port des  Gehäuses unter dem Schreibtisch angebracht haben, gab es teils Aussetzer  bei der Zeigerbewegung. Logitech liefert aber ein  USB-Verlängerungskabel mit, mit Hilfe dessen Sie den Empfänger  problemlos auf dem Schreibtisch platzieren können.


----------



## maar (21. Juni 2014)

habe gerade genau wegen dem selben Problem gesucht und den thread hier gefunden.  War den das usb dongle dabei im Lieferumfang? habe irgendwie nicht genau drauf geachtet.. Meine G602 hat ständige Aussetzer auf dem Mauspad,  der Empfänger ist im Front usb unter dem Tisch..
wenn ich sie auf dem Tisch benutze sind kaum Aussetzer da.


----------



## Abductee (21. Juni 2014)

Das Verlängerungskabel ist dabei.


----------



## maar (21. Juni 2014)

so, tatsächlich habs jetzt in ca 30cm entfenung liegen und wunderbar . Aussetzer sind geschichte. Habe zu unrecht mein Gamepad schlecht geredet.


----------



## Fox2010 (22. Juni 2014)

Da hat jemand auch den Beitrag gefunden 
Ja Kabel und Empfänger sind dabei sofern der auf dem Tisch oder hinterm Monitor irgendwo ist geht es ohne Probleme, hab nur nun die G500s da mir die doch besser in der Hand liegt bei schnellen Shootern.


----------

